# barfly climber



## murphy4trees (Jul 17, 2004)

Heard this one from a builder yesterday... Contract climber... good climber.. bad drunk... Goes to the bar for lunch... after lunch he doen't want to climb so he goes to just drop the tree... Starts the back cut... Tree's on a steep slope ... looses his balance and starts to fall.... 'Bout to pull or drop running saw on himself pushes it away with his hand, taking a bite out of his thumb....

Another job, second hand story... pulling big trees over in tight areas on a contruction sight... pulling with a tractor or bobcat or something.... Tree goes the wrong way just missing the street wires at rush hour.... Contractor said it was as scared as he'd ever been in his life...


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 17, 2004)

*Great thread, Daniel*

The builder sounds like he is from the top of the gene pool, for sure.

One should be able to distinguish the telltale signs of the chemically addicted.

If it walks like a drunk duck, and talks like a drunk duck, it's probably a drunk duck.

Probably.


----------



## Dadatwins (Jul 18, 2004)

Sad thing is most of the people in this biz I know have some sort of chemical dependance, just keeping it under control is the hardest factor. Remember when I was a kid the crew would stop for lunch which was usually a quart of beer and can of beans. At the time that was considered normal. Fun ride home in the cab of those trucks. Common joke around my job now is that the hardest part of the job interview is the p*ss test.


----------



## a_lopa (Jul 19, 2004)

a tree guy asks me the other day''well whats your story''i asked what he meant,he says ''well every tree guy i know is divorced,alcho,or druggie''maybe a problem down my way


----------

